# help on 1985 300z (turbo)



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

ok found a sleeper at a junkyard car is mint condition short of the problem noone knows alot about. curious thing is that the guy who owns it says that the ecu or wiring went bad. originally thought it was the alternator. but replaced it,sparkplugs,battery,and spark wires. still when he turned the key Nothing came on at all no lights no sound nothing. he wants $750 for it and im thinking of getting it just one thing i dont know alot about this generation and no idea what it could be. was there a problem with them that the manufacturer noted or something any help would be great.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Where abouts do you live.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Where abouts do you live.



wapakoneta Ohio


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wapaksentra said:


> wapakoneta Ohio


That almost sounds do-able Eric


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

asleepz said:


> That almost sounds do-able Eric


ok im confused?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

He's in Colorado


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Not really any problems like that. Could be a bad ecu, or a bad ground. For 750 I would get it.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Dont be suprised if that car suddently gets sold.. sounds like some others are interested :cheers:


----------

